# Killing May Pops



## Archer212 (Mar 15, 2004)

I sprayed an area (about 3/4 acre) the first of April that was near a small stream on our property. Basically everything browned over after two weeks. I week back later and numerous May Pops had sprouted up. I went back with another mixture of Round Up and sprayed all my little "umbrella looking" friends. I went back yesterday after 2 weeks and it looked like these May Pops hadn't been touched. Some had burnt tips, but all were still standing. I expected to go back and see everything flat and dried up. I have never sprayed May Pops so my question is will Round Up kill these plants or do they need sprayed multiple times? Would cutting them off then spraying kill the roots?


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Archer212, I'm not familiar with May Pops, but you may have to spray with a heavier concentration of Roundup. On many weeds, a 2% solution will kill them. On some tough weeds, you may need a 5% solution to get the job done. Also, are you using a surfactant to help the Roundup stick to the May Pops? One more thing; if you add some SPRAYABLE ammonium sulphate to the Roundup, it will work better. If you go that route, use the same amount of sprayable ammonium sulphate as you do Roundup. For example, if you use 1 cup of Roundup concentrate, use i cup of sprayable ammonium sulphate. This has worked well for me. Good luck


----------



## Archer212 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike:

Yes the concentration has ammonium sulphate added to it. Maybe I do need more.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Rain shortly after application may diminish the effects of the round-up.

Neal


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm going to assume that you are talking about the May apple. Umbrella-like leaves and a white flower. Live in colonies. I've only seen these in woodlots or just along the edge of the woods. Tough areas to get much to grow.

L & O


----------



## mdavenpo (Sep 4, 2001)

I have looked at a few different seed stores and they have only had it in pellet form, I can't find a sprayable form of "ammonium sulphate".

Anyone know of a place in the Macomb County area or a website that sells a sprayable form?

Thanks


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

May Apples grow in rather rich soil and they are becoming less common in all areas due to habitat losses.
along with Mayapples there are a host of other "plants" that to the untrained eye may appear to be weeds. They are gone now as well I bet.
Spraying near the creek? Well that may effect even more wildlife.
I realize you own the land, but in fact we all really are just caring for it so the future generations can see it.
All the Hybrid seeds in the world cannot compare to what Nature provides.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Mayapples seem to inhabit every woodlot I walk in southern Michigan. I usually see them in pure stands. I noted a bunch recently at Maybury State Park in the NW corner of Wayne County. The woodlots at my Hillsdale farm have loads of them, along with their neighbors, the stinging nettles.

Some plants take longer to wither and go brown from Roundup than others. And some are just plain more resistent to Roundup than others.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Another note here, Fawns find great cover amongst the Mayapples, and ferns.
So where do they hide after the spraying?


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

The same places fawns hide in areas without May Apples????? Ya Think?????


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Well since you asked I'll reply.
No I don't think.
The reason, as we continue to change natural resources in the idea we are bettering habitat solely for one specie, we often do more harm.
Understanding the entire eco system is crucial to land management for wildlife.
Areas that have escaped the plow and sprawl deserve to be treated with a certain amount of concern.
I would rather see landowners seeking advice of expert biologist and even those trained to ID plant species that play an important role in all life forms.
Selective cuttings and the return of wet lands will provide the ultimate resources for deer.
The way I read this topic here is that most are trying to improve deer health and growth thru land management aimed solely at deer.
To me this is the wrong approach.
Destroying natural occurring plants and raising deer numbers without the proper facts can only spell disaster.
Spraying at this time of year may impact small game or upland birds.
Spraying near our water ways can impact fish, waterfowl and amphibians.
Selective cutting creates feed, shelter, and is cost effective.
Low impact methods exist, yet people tend to ignore time proven methods in lieu of the quick return promises certain programs maintain.
In the last 100 years we have "played God" with results that are almost criminal.
Realizing nature is best "worked with" is the best way.
Do you really know what the long term effects of Round up type sprays are?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

This is from the DNR site,
R 299.1028 Plants.
Rule 8. (1) The following species of plants are included on the state 
list of endangered species:
(a)	Agalinas gattingeri Small Gattingers gerardia
[Gerardia gattingeri Small]
(b)	A. skinneriana (A. Wood) Britton Skinners gerardia
[Gerardia skinneriana A. Wood]
(c)	Amerorchis rotundifolia (Pursh) Hultén	Small round-leaved orchis
(d)	Asclepias ovalifolia Dcne. Dwarf milkweed
(e)	Androsace occidentalis Pursh Rock-jasmine
(f)	Arnica cordifolia Hooker Heart-leaved arnica
(g)	Asplenium ruta-muraria L. Wall-rue
(h)	A. scolopendrium L. var. americana (Fernald) Kartesz & Ghandi
[Phyllitis scolopendrium var. americanum Fern.]	Hart's-tongue fern
(i)	Baptisia leucophaea Nutt. Cream wild indigo
(j)	Botrychium acuminatum W. H. Wagner Moonwort
(k)	Carex heleonastes Ehrh. Hudson Bay sedge
(l)	C. ***** (L.) Reichard Black sedge
(m)	C. straminea Willd. Straw sedge
 Castanea dentata (Marsh.) Borkh. American chestnut
(o)	Chamaerhodos nuttallii Fern. Rock-rose
(p)	Chelone obliqua L. Purple turtlehead
(q)	Cryptogramma acrostichoides R. Br. American rock-brake
(r)	Disporum hookeri (Torrey) Nicholson Fairy bells
(s)	Dodecatheon meadia L. Shooting star
(t)	Draba glabella Pursh. Smooth whitlow grass
(u)	Echinodorus tenellus (Mart.) Buchenau	Dwarf burhead
(v)	Eleocharis atropurpurea (Retz.) Kunth	Purple spike rush
(w)	E. microcarpa Torrey Small-fruited spike-rush
(x)	E. nitida Fern. Slender spike rush
 Gentiana flavida A. Gray [G. alba Muhl.] White gentian
(z)	G. puberulenta J. Pringle [G. puberula Michaux]	Downy gentian
(aa)Gymnocarpium jessoense (Koidz.) Koidz.	Northern oak fern
(bb)Hedysarum alpinum L. Alpine sainfoin
(cc)Hymenoxys herbacea (Greene) Cusick	Lakeside daisy
[Hymenoxys acaulis var. glabra (Gray) Parker
(dd)Isoetes engelmannii A. Braun Engelmann's quillwort
(ee)Isotria medeoloides (Pursh) Raf. Smaller whorled pognia
(ff)Lygodium palmatum (Bernh.) Sw. Climbing fern
(gg)Mimulus glabratus var. michiganensis (Pennell) Fassett	Michigan monkey 
flower
(hh)Nuphar pumila (Timm) DC. [N. microphylla (Pers.) Fern.]	Small yellow 
pond lily
(ii)Nymphaea tetragona Georgi Pygmy water lily
(jj)Opuntia fragilis (Nutt.) Haw. Fragile prickly pear
(kk)Panicum polyanthes Schultes Many-flowered panic grass
(ll)Penstemon gracilis Nutt. Slender beard tongue
(mm)Platanthera leucophaea (Nutt.) Lindley	Prairie white-fringed orchid
[Habenaria leucophea (Nutt.) A. Gray]
(nn)Plantago cordata Lam. Heart-leaved plantain
(oo)Poa canbyi (Scribner) Piper Canbyis bluegrass
(pp)Populus heterophylla L. Swamp or Black cottonwood
(qq)Proserpinaca pectinata Lam. Mermaid-weed
(rr)Rhynchospora globularis (Chapman) Small	Globe beak-rush
(ss)Rubus acaulis Michaux Dwarf raspberry
(tt)Rumex occidentalis S. Wats Western dock
(uu)Scleria pauciflora Willd. Few-flowered nut rush
(vv)Subularia aquatica L. Awlwort
(ww)Trillium undulatum Willd. Painted trillium
(xx)Utricularia inflata Walter [U. radiata Small]	Floating bladderwort
(yy)Vaccinium vitis-idaea L. Mountain cranberry
(2) The following species of plants, listed by major group and family, are 
included on the state list of threatened species:
(a)	PTERIDOPHYTES:
(i)	ASPLENIACEAE (Spleenwort Fanily):
(A)	Asplenium rhizophyllum L. Walking fern
[Camptosorus rhizophyllus (L.) Link]
(B)	A. trichomanes-ramosum L. [A. viride Hudson]	Green spleenwort
(ii)DRYOPTERIDACEAE (Wood Fern Family):
(A)	Dryopteris celsa (W. Palmer) Small Small log fern
(B)	Gymnocarpium robertianum (Hoffman) Newman	Limestone oak fern
(C)	Woodsia alpina (Bolton) S. F. Gray Northern woodsia
(D)	W. obtusa (Sprengel) Torrey Blunt-lobed woodsia
(iii)LYCOPODIACEAE (Clubmoss family):
Lycopodiella margaritae J. G. Bruce, W. H. Wagner, & Beitel	Clubmoss
(iv)OPHIOGLOSSACEAE (Adder's-tongue family):
(A)	Botrychium campestre W. H. Wagner Prairie Moonwort or Dunewort
(B)	B. hesperium (Maxon & Clausen) W. H. Wagner & Lellinger Western 
moonwort
(C)	B. mormo W. H. Wagner Goblin moonwort
(D)	Ophioglossum vulgatum L. [O. pycnostichum (Fern.) Löve & Löve]
Southeastern adder's-tongue
(v)	PTERIDACEAE (Maidenhair Fern Family)
Pellaea atropurpurea (L.) Link.	Purple cliff brake
(b)	MONOCOTYLEDONS:
(i)	ALISMATACEAE (Water-plantain family):
Sagittaria montevidensis Cham. & Schlecht.	Arrowhead
(ii)	CYPERACEAE (Sedge family):
(A)	Carex albolutescens Schw. Sedge
(B)	C. assiniboinensis W. Boott Assiniboia sedge
(C)	C. atratiformis Britton Sedge
(D)	C. conjuncta F. Boott. Sedge
(E)	C. crus-corvi Kunze Raven's-foot sedge
(F)	C. lupuliformis Dewey False hop sedge
(G)	C. media R. Br. Sedge
(H)	C. novae-angliae Schwein. New England sedge
(I)	C. oligocarpa Willd. Eastern few-fruited sedge
(J)	C. platyphylla Carey Broad-leaved sedge
(K)	C. rossii Boott Ross's sedge
(L)	C. scirpoidea Michaux Bulrush sedge
(M)	C. seorsa Howe Sedge
(N)	C. typhina Michaux Cattail sedge
(O)	C. wiegandii Mackenzie Wiegand's sedge
(P)	Eleocharis geniculata (L.) R & S. [E.caribaea (Rottb.) S. F. Blake]	
Spike rush
(Q)	E. compressa Sulliv. Flattened spike rush
(R)	E. parvula (R. & S.) Link. Dwarf spike rush
(S)	E. tricostata Torrey Three-ribbed spike rush
(T)	Fuirena squarrosa Michaux Umbrella grass
(U)	Psilocarya scirpoides Torrey Bald rush
(V)	Scirpus hallii A. Gray Halls bulrush
(W)	S. americanus Pers. [S. olneyi A. Gray] Olneys bulrush
(X)	Scleria reticularis Michaux Netted nut rush
(iii)	IRIDACEAE (Iris family):
(A)	Iris lacustris Nutt. Dwarf lake iris
(B)	Sisyrinchium atlanticum Bickn. Atlantic blue-eyed-grass
(iv)	JUNCACEAE (Rush family):
(A)	Juncus brachycarpus Engelm. Short-fruited rush
(B)	J. militaris Bigelow Bayonet rush
(C)	J. scirpoides Lam. Scirpus-like rush
(D)	J. stygius L. Moor rush
(E)	J. vaseyi Engelm. Vasey's rush
(F)	Luzula parviflora (Ehrh.) Desv. Small-flowered wood rush
(v)	LEMNACEAE (Duckweed family):
Wolffia papulifera Thompson [W. brasiliensis Weddell]	Watermeal
(vi)	LILIACEAE (Lily family):
(A)	Allium schoenoprasum L. (native variety)	Chives
(B)	Camassia scilloides (Raf.) Cory Wild hyacinth
(C)	Disporum trachycarpum (Wats) B. & H. Northern fairy bells
(D)	Tofieldia pusilla (Michaux) Pers. False asphodel
(E)	Trillium nivale Riddell Snow trillium
(F)	T. recurvatum Beck Prairie trillium
(G)	T. sessile L. Toadshade
(vii)	ORCHIDACEAE (Orchid family):
(A)	Calypso bulbosa (L.) Oakes Calypso or fairy-slipper
(B)	Cypripedium candidum Willd. White lady slipper
(C)	Galearis spectabilis (L.) Raf. Showy orchis
(D)	Isotria verticillata (Willd.) Raf. Whorled pogonia
(E)	Platanthera ciliaris (L.) Lindley [Habenaria ciliaris (L.) R. Br.]
Orange- or yellow-fringed
rchis
(F)	Spiranthes ovalis Lindley Lesser ladies'-tresses
(G)	Tipularia discolor (Pursh) Nutt. Cranefly orchid
(H)	Triphora trianthophora (Sw.) Rydb. Nodding pogonia or three
birds orchid
(viii)POACEAE (Grass family):
(A)	Aristida longespica Poiret Three-awned grass
(B)	A. tuberculosa Nutt. Beach three-awned grass
(C)	Beckmannia syzigachne (Steudel) Fern. Slough grass
(D)	Bouteloua curtipendula (Michaux) Torrey	Side oats grama
(E)	Bromus pumpellianus Scribner Pumpelly's bromegrass
(F)	Calamagrostis lacustris (Kearney) Nash Northern reedgrass
(G)	C. stricta (Timm) Koeler Narrow-leaved reedgrass
(H)	Chasmanthium latifolium (Michx.) Yates Wild oats
[Uniola latifolia Michaux]
(I)	Diarrhena americana Beauv. Beak grass
(J)	Festuca scabrella Torrey [F. altaica Trin.]	Rough fescue
(K)	Muhlenbergia richardsonis (Trin.) Rydb. Mat muhly
(L)	Oryzopsis canadensis (Poiret) Torrey Canada rice grass
(M)	Panicum leibergii (Vasey) Scribner Leiberg's panic grass
(N)	P. longifolium Torrey Panic grass
(O)	P. verrucosum Muhl. Warty panic grass
(P)	Poa alpina L. Alpine bluegrass
(Q)	P. paludigena Fern. & Wieg. Bog bluegrass
(R)	Zizania aquatica var. aquatica L. Wild rice
(ix)	POTAMOGETONACEAE (Pondweed family):
(A)	Potamogeton bicupulatus Fern. Waterthread pondweed
[P. capillaceus Poiret]
(B)	P. hillii Morong Hill's pondweed
(C)	P. pulcher Tuckerman Spotted pondweed
(D)	P. vaseyi Robins Vasey's pondweed
(x)	RUPPIACEAE (Widgeon grass family):
Ruppia maritima L. Widgeon grass
(c)	DICOTYLEDONS:
(i)	ACANTHACEAE (Acanthus family):
(A)	Justicia americana (L.) Vahl Water willow
(B)	Ruellia humilis Nutt. Hairy wild petunia
(C)	R. strepens L. Smooth wild petunia
(ii)	APIACEAE (Parsley family):
(A)	Berula erecta (Nutt.) Fern. Cut-leaved water parsnip
[B. pusilla (Nutt.) Fern.]
(B)	Eryngium yuccifolium Michaux Rattlesnake-master or button
snakeroot
(C)	Osmorhiza depauperata Phil. Sweet Cicely
(D)	Zizia aptera (A. Gray) Fern. Prairie golden alexanders
(iii)	ARALIACEAE (Ginseng family):
(A)	Oplopanax horridus (Smith) Miq. Devil's club
(B)	Panax quinquefolius L. Ginseng
(iv)	ARISTOLOCHIACEAE (Birthwort family):
Aristolochia serpentaria L. Virginia snakeroot
(v)	ASCLEPIADACEAE (Milkweed family):
(A)	Asclepias hirtella (Pennell) Woodson Tall green milkweed
(B)	A. sullivantii Engelm. Sullivant's milkweed
(vi)	ASTERACEAE (Composite family):
(A)	Agoseris glauca (Pursh) Raf. Prairie or pale agoseris
(B)	Antennaria rosea Greene Rosy *****toes
(C)	Artemisia ludoviciana Nutt. Western mugwort
(D)	Aster furcatus Burgess Forked aster
(E)	A. modestus Lindley Great northern aster
(F)	A. sericeus Vent. Western silvery aster
(G)	Cirsium pitcheri (Eaton) Torrey & A. Gray	Pitcher's thistle
(H)	Coreopsis palmata Nutt. Prairie coreopsis
(I)	Erigeron hyssopifolius Michaux Hyssop-leaved fleabane
(J)	Eupatorium fistulosum Barratt Hollow-stemmed Joe-pye weed
(K)	E. sessilifolium L. Upland boneset
(L)	Gnaphalium sylvaticum L. Woodland everlasting
(M)	Helianthus mollis Lam. Downy sunflower
(N)	Lactuca floridana (L.) Gaertner Woodland lettuce
(O)	L. pulchella (Pursh) DC. Wild blue lettuce
(P)	Petasites sagittatus (Pursh) A. Gray Sweet coltsfoot
(Q)	Polymnia uvedalia L. Yellow-flowered leafcup
(R)	Senecio indecorus Greene Northern ragwort
(S)	Silphium integrifolium Michaux Rosinweed
(T)	S. laciniatum L. Compass plant
(U)	S. perfoliatum L. Cup plant
(V)	Solidago houghtonii A. Gray Houghton's goldenrod
(W)	S. missouriensis Nutt. Missouri goldenrod
(X)	Tanacetum huronense Nutt. Lake Huron tansy
(vii)	BORAGINACEAE (Borage family):
Mertensia virginica Pers. (L.) Virginia bluebells
(viii)BRASSICACEAE (Mustard family):
(A)	Arabis perstellata E. L. Braun Rock cress
(B)	Armoracia lacustris (A. Gray) Al-Shehbaz & V. Bates	Lake cress
[A. aquatica (Eaton Wiegand)]
(C)	Braya humilis (C. A. Meyer) Robinson Low northern rock cress
(D)	Dentaria maxima Nutt. Large toothwort
(F)	Draba cana Rydb. Ashy whitlow grass
(G)	D. incana L. Twisted whitlow grass
(H)	D. reptans (Lam.) Fern. Creeping whitlow grass
(ix)	CALLITRICHACEAE (Water-starwort family):
Callitriche heterophylla Pursh Large water starwort
(x)	CAPRIFOLIACEAE (Honeysuckle family):
(A)	Lonicera involucrata (Richardson) Banks Black twinberry
(B) Viburnum edule (Michx.) Raf. Squashberry or mooseberry
(xi)	CARYOPHYLLACEAE (Pink family):
(A)	Arenaria macrophylla Hooker Large-leaved sandwort
(B)	Sagina nodosa (L.) Fenzl Pearlwort
(C)	Silene stellata (L.) Aiton f. Starry campion
(D)	S. virginica L. Fire pink
(E)	Stellaria crassifolia Ehrh. Fleshy stitchwort
(xii)	CISTACEAE (Rockrose family):
Lechea pulchella Raf. Leggett's pinweed
[L. leggettii Britton & Hollick]
(xiii) CONVOLVULACEAE (Morning-glory family):
Ipomoea pandurata (L.) G. F. W. Meyer Wild potato vine or man-of-
the-earth
(xiv)	EMPETRACEAE (Crowberry family):
Empetrum nigrum L. Black crowberry
(xv)	ERICACEAE (Heath family):
(A)	Pterospora andromedea Nutt. Pine-drops
(B)	Vaccinium cespitosum Michaux Dwarf bilberry
(C)	V. uliginosum L. Alpine blueberry
(xvi)	EUPHORBIACEAE (Spurge family):
Euphorbia commutata Engelm. Tinted spurge
(xvii) FABACEAE (Pea family):
(A)	Astragalus canadensis L. Canadian milk vetch
(B)	Wisteria frutescens (L.) Poiret Wisteria
(xviii) FUMARIACEAE (Fumitory family):
Corydalis flavula (Raf.) DC. Yellow fumewort
(xix)	GENTIANACEAE (Gentian family):
(A)	Bartonia paniculata (Michaux) Muhl. Panicled screwstem
(A)	Gentiana linearis Froel. Narrow-leaved gentian
(B)	Gentianella quinquefolia (L.) Small Stiff gentian
(C)	Sabatia angularis (L.) Pursh Rosepink
(xx)	HALORAGACEAE (Water-milfoil family):
Myriophyllium farwellii Morong Farwells water milfoil
(xxi)	HYDROPHYLLACEAE (Waterleaf family):
Phacelia franklinii (R. Br.) A. Gray Franklin's phacelia
(xxii) HYPERICACEAE (St. John's-wort family):
Hypericum sphaerocarpum Michaux Round-fruited St. John's-wort
(xxiii) LAMIACEAE (Mint family):
(A)	Lycopus virginicus L. Virginia water-horehound
(B)	Pycnanthemum muticum (Michx.) Pers. Mountain mint
(C)	P. pilosum Nutt. Hairy mountain mint
(D)	Scutellaria nervosa Pursh Skullcap
(E)	S. parvula Michaux [sensu lato] Small skullcap
(F)	Trichostema brachiatum L. [Isanthus brachiatus (L.) BSP.]	False 
pennyroyal
(G)	T. dichotomum L. Bastard pennyroyal
(xxiv) LENTIBULARIACEAE (Bladderwort family):
Utricularia subulata L. Bladderwort
(xxv)	LINACEAE (Flax family):
Linum virginianum L. Virginia flax
(xxvi) MELASTOMATACEAE (Melastome family):
Rhexia mariana L. Maryland meadow beauty
(xxvii) MORACEAE (Mulberry Family):
Morus rubra L. Red mulberry
(xxviii) NYMPHAEACEAE (Water-lily family):
Nelumbo lutea (Willd.) Pers. American lotus
[N. pentapetala (Walter) Fern.]
(xxix) OLEACEAE (Olive family):
Fraxinus profunda (Bush) Bush [F. tomentosa F. Michaux]	Pumpkin ash
(xxx)	ONAGRACEAE (Evening-primrose family):
Ludwigia sphaerocarpa Ell. Globe-fruited seedbox
(xxxi) OROBANCHACEAE (Broom-rape family):
Orobanche fasciculata Nutt. Broomrape
(xxxii) OXALIDACEAE (Wood-sorrel family):
Oxalis violacea L. Violet wood sorrel
(xxxiii) POLEMONIACEAE (Phlox family):
(A)	Phlox bifida Beck.  Cleft phlox
(B)	P. maculata L. Wild sweet William
(C)	Polemonium reptans L. Jacob's ladder
(xxxiv) POLYGONACEAE (Smartweed family):
(A)	Polygonum careyi Olney Carey's smartweed
(B)	P. viviparum L. Alpine bistort
(xxxv) RANUNCULACEAE (Crowfoot family):
(A)	Hydrastis canadensis L. Goldenseal
(B)	Ranunculus ambigens Watson Spearwort
(C)	R. cymbalaria Pursh Seaside crowfoot
(D)	R. lapponicus L. Lapland buttercup
(E)	R. macounii Britton Macoun's buttercup
(F)	R. rhomboideus Goldie Prairie buttercup
(xxxvi) RHAMNACEAE (Buckthorn family):
Ceanothus sanguineus Pursh Wild lilac
(xxxvii) RUBIACEAE (Madder family):
Galium kamtschaticum Schultes & J. H. Schultes	Bedstraw
(xxxviii) ROSACEAE (Rose family):
(A)	Dalibarda repens L. False violet
(B)	Filipendula rubra (Hill) Robinson Queen-of-the-prairie
(C)	Geum triflorum Pursh Prairie smoke
(D)	Porteranthus trifoliatus (L.) Britton Bowmans root
[Gillenia trifoliata (L.) Moench.]	
(E)	Potentilla paradoxa Nutt. Sand cinquefoil
(F)	P. pensylvanica L. Prairie cinquefoil
(G)	Sanguisorba canadensis L. Canadian burnet
(xxix) SALICACEAE (Willow family):
Salix planifolia Pursh Tea-leaved willow
(xl)	SARRACENIACEAE (Pitcher-plant family):
Sarracenia purpurea f. heterophylla (Eaton) Fern. Yellow pitcher plant
(xli) SAXIFRAGACEAE (Saxifrage family):
(A)	Parnassia palustris L. Marsh grass-of-parnassus
(B)	Saxifraga paniculata Miller [S. aizoön Jacq.]	Encrusted saxifrage
(C)	S. tricuspidata Rottb. Prickly saxifrage
(xliii) SCROPHULARIACEAE (Figwort family):
(A)	Besseya bullii (Eaton) Rydb. Kitten-tails
(B)	Castilleja septentrionalis Lindley Pale Indian paintbrush
(C)	Collinsia parviflora Lindley Small blue-eyed Mary
(D)	Dasystoma macrophylla (Nutt.) Raf. Mullein foxglove
(E)	Euphrasia hudsoniana Fernald & Weigand Eyebright
(F)	E. nemorosa (Pers.) Wallr. Eyebright
(G)	Gratiola aurea Pursh )[G. lutea Raf.] Hedge-hyssop
(H)	G. virginiana L. Annual hedge hyssop
(I)	Penstemon calycosus Small Beard tongue
(xliii) VALERIANACEAE (Valerian family):
(A)	Valeriana edulis var. ciliata (T. & G.) Cronquest Edible valerian
(B)	Valerianella chenopodiifolia (Pursh) DC.	Goosefoot corn salad
(C)	V. umbilicata (Sull.) A. W. Wood Corn salad
(xliv) VIOLACEAE (Violet family):
(A)	Viola epipsila Ledeb. Northern marsh violet
(B)	V. novae-angliae House New England violet
(C)	V. pedatifida G. Don Prairie birdfoot violet
(xlv)	VITACEAE (Grape family)
Vitis vulpina L. Frost grape
(3) This rule does not apply to cultivated plants.
(4) The following species of plants are thought to be extirpated in 
Michigan, 
but, if rediscovered, will automatically be listed as threatened:
(a)	Agropyron spicatum (Pursh) Scribner & J. G. Smith Bluebunch 
wheatgrass
(b)	Aristida dichotoma Michaux Three-awned grass
(c)	Asplenium montanum Willd. Mountain spleenwort
(d)	Buchnera americana L. Bluehearts
(e)	Carex decomposita Muhl. Log sedge
(f)	C gravida Bailey Sedge
(g)	C. haydenii Dewey Haydens sedge
(h)	Commelina erecta L. Slender dayflower
(i)	Cyperus acuminatus Torrey & Hooker Cyperus, Nut grass
(j)	Dalea purpurea Vent. purple prairie clover
[Petalostemon purpurem (Vent.) Rydb.]
(k)	Dennstaedtia punctiloba (Michx.) T. Moore	Hay-scented fern
(l)	Digitaria filiformis (L.) Koeler Slender finger grass
(m)	Disporum maculatum (Buckley) Britton Nodding madarin
 Draba nemorosa L. Whitlow grass
(o)	Eleocharis radicans (Poiret) Kunth Spike rush
(p)	Echinacea purpurea (L.) Moench. Purple coneflower
(q)	Equisetum telmateia Ehrh. Giant horsetail
(r)	Fimbristylis puberula (Michaux) Vahl Chestnut sedge
(s)	Gentiana saponaria L. Soapwort gentian
(t)	Glyceria acutiflora Torrey Manna grass
(u)	Hedyotis nigricans (Lam.) Fosb. Hedyotis
(v)	Helianthus microcephalus Torrey & Gray Small wood sunflower
(w)	Lemna valdiviana Phil. Pale duckweed
(x)	Lespedeza procumbens Michaux Trailing bush clover
 Liatris punctata Hooker Dotted blazing star
(z)	L. squarrosa (L.) Michx. Plains blazing star
(aa)	Lithospermum incisum Lehm. Narrow-leaved puccoon
(bb)	Mikania scandens (L.) Willd. Mikania
(cc)	Mimulus alatus Aiton Winged


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

monkey flower
(dd)	Monarda didyma L. Bee balm, Oswego tea
(ee)	Muhlenbergia cuspidata (Hooker) Rydb. Plains muhly
(ff)	Onosmodium molle Michx. Marbleweed
(gg)	Phleum alpinum L. Mountain timothy
(hh)	Polygala incarnata L. Pink milkwort
(ii)	Polygonatum biflorum var. melleum (Farw.) Ownbey	Honey-flowered 
solomon seal
(jj)	Polytaenia nuttallii DC. Prairie parsley
(kk)	Rudbeckia subtomentosa Pursh Sweet coneflower
(ll)	Scutellaria incana Biehler Skullcap
(mm)	S. ovata Hill Forest skullcap
(nn)	Senecio congestus (R. Br.) DC. Marsh fleabane
(oo)	Sisyrinchium farwellii Bickn. Farwell's blue-eyed grass
(pp)	S. hastile Bickn. Blue-eyed grass
(qq)	Tomanthera auriculata (Michaux) Raf.
[Agalinas auriculata (Michaux) S. F. Blake]	Eared foxglove
(rr)	Tradescantia bracteata Small. Long-bracted spiderwort
(ss)	Trillium viride Beck Green trillium
(tt)	Woodwardia areolata (L.) T. Moore Netted chain fern

History: 1954 ACS 89, Eff. Dec. 4, 1976; 1979 AC; 1979 ACS 1, Eff.
Feb. 7, 1980; 1979 ACS 13, Eff. Feb. 24, 1983; 1987 MR 9, Eff. Sept. 22,
1987; 1991 MR 10, Eff. Nov. 15, 1991; 1999 MR 3, Eff. Mar. 21, 1999.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Good post, Trout. I happen to believe that folks should not spray herbicide on any plant that they cannot identify. Of course, that would require a huge upgrade in the knowledge base necessary for not only food plotting, but farming and gardening. That's one reason I'm nervous about doing food plots in wooded areas.

My woods were logged last year, and in one newly-opened area, I have found a big yellow wildflower growing that I have never seen before. I can tell you that it is not featured in my "Wildflowers of Michigan" field guide.

Based on all I've read, Roundup (glyphosate) has a pretty favorable toxicological profile. Once it comes into contact with soil, it is essentially inert. It is not at all persistant as are many other herbicides. It should not be sprayed on wetlands, streams, or farm drains (an herbicide named "Rodeo" is much safer in wet areas).

I've actually observed where Roundup can increase plant diversity. If you spray a creeping red fescue (as far as I'm concerned, the grass from hell) monoculture repeatedly, you will see plants spring up from old seeds in the sod that have been laying there for years. Same thing can happen if you disc an old field.

It is true, the greatest destroyer of plant diversity in North American history has likely been the plow.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> I have found a big yellow wildflower growing that I have never seen before. I can tell you that it is not featured in my "Wildflowers of Michigan" field guide.


I'd be interested in that flower.
Can you post a pic , even just the leaves may help with the ID.
It maybe this
http://www.wiseacre-gardens.com/plants/wildflower/elecampane.html
or try Yellow Prarie Coneflower


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I'll see if I can get out there this week, hope they're still blooming. Definitely not a coneflower; the elecampane is possibility, I'll try to get out and take a pic of it this week.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

```
With the introduction of Roundup Ready crops, shifts are inevitable. We need only to look at early preplant burndown programs in conversation tillage systems with Roundup to see these shifts. Cutleaf eveningprimrose, fleabanes, and smartweed increased with repeated Roundup use, leading to tank mixtures or alternative treatments to achieve control. Similarly, increases in spurges, prickly sida, hemp sesbania, Florida pusley, pitted morning glory, barnyard grass, maypop passionflower, and bermudagrass will likely increase since common use rates do not provide adequate control
```
http://www.btinternet.com/~nlpwessex/Documents/cottonrrproblems.htm

Was doing a search on your problem and found this, dont know if it will help but here it is anyway.

I am on my way to farm and fleet this morning to look for a genaric roundup or some sort there of, maybe even roundup if the price is right. When I am there I am sure I will walk right by all the yard weedkiller mixes. weed&feed ect. We all at one point or anouther have killed for (convienance) or even worse yet, to make our yard LOOK appealing. I feel no matter what we do, as humans to try to improve the quality of life for a animal or other, we always will destroy the habitat for something else. The trade off is inevitable. Remember this when putting weed and feed on your grass to impress the neighbors.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Farm legend?
What were you doing up at 1:15 AM? LOL Samething as me at 12:30 last night? This is sure addicting I cant imagine a better drug to ease the soul than a presciption for "habitat improvement pills"


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

fl,
Tick is in bloom right now. Also called lanced-leaved corepsis. Or chrysogonum.

L & O


----------

